# flounder



## phowell (Jan 1, 2008)

is it better to flounder on an outgoing tide or an incoming tide


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

2 hrs b4 high or 2hrs b4 low! We use to set out gill nets and always got our fish on either side of high or low.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

the fish come up on the incoming tide and drop off on the out going.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

For gigging in the spring and summer I like to be out 1-2 hrs after low tide. They will move up against the grass and on to the shallow flats to feed on the rising tide. 

For gill netting the fall run (which you can't do anymore) just what old sneaky said.


----------

